# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  دعارة سياسية … 10 شابات يُضفن إلى 33 حضرن حفلات جنسية في فيلا برلسكوني

## الحصن نيوز

كشفت وثائق قضائية إيطالية عن “عشر فتيات  اخريات حضرن حفلات صاخبة فى فيلا رئيس الوزراء سيلفيو برلسكونى”، يضاف  اليهن 33 حددتهن تحقيقات سابقة


حريم برلسكوني ووفقا لوثائق جديدة رفعتها النيابة العامة في ميلانو التي تحقق في قضية علاقة برلسكونى بالفتاة المغربية روبي

 


المحروج المعروفة فنيا بروبي والتى ستبدا أولى جلساتها الاربعاء المقبل  أنه



تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

